# Gitano



## Adel

Hola a todos.

Una interferencia del Forum Inglès-Italiano. 
Es que no hay Inglès-Espanol??

Alguien me podrìa ayudar con la palabra GITANO y como se dice en Catalàn?

Perdonad los acentos o la falta de ellos pero es culpa del ordenador.

Gracias

Adel


----------



## mandarina_82

Si hay un forum Ingles-espanol y dididido en varias secciones.


----------



## Roi Marphille

Ciao!

En catalán se escribe igual: gitano. Pero suena como en italiano pero la "o" suena como una "u". 
De hecho, yo diría que se escribe y suena exactamente igual que en portugués. 

Por cierto, ésta pregunta debería ir a "other languages" ..creo


Saluti, 

Roi


----------



## Adel

_En catalán se escribe igual: gitano. Pero suena como en italiano pero la "o" suena como una "u". _
_De hecho, yo diría que se escribe y suena exactamente igual que en portugués_


Merci Roi.


----------



## Outsider

Roi Marphille said:
			
		

> De hecho, yo diría que se escribe y suena exactamente igual que en portugués.


En portugués se dice "cigano".


----------



## Roi Marphille

Outsider said:
			
		

> En portugués se dice "cigano".


ups, desculpa. Eu olhei a palavra no diccionario mas agora penso que significa outra coisa.
cumprimentos, 
Roi


----------



## Outsider

Fui ver:



> *gitano*
> 
> do Cast. _gitano_, afér. de _egitano < Egipto_
> 
> s. m.,
> cigano.


Mas é muito mais comum dizer "cigano" em Portugal.


----------



## Penyafort

*Gitano *[ʒi'tanu] is the common word. It was a direct loanword from either Aragonese or Spanish, as otherwise it should have been "_gità_". 

But there's also the less common word *zíngar *['ziŋgaɾ], which is rather used for gypsies not associated with the Iberian peninsula. The word probably comes from Italian.

The words *romaní *and *caló *are mostly used for the language, the latter being the Iberian variety of it.


----------

